# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  عدم علاقه به درس زیست شناسی

## Soroush_shz

سلام، فارغ التحصیل هستم، امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. متاسفانه زیست رو اصلا علاقه ای به خوندن ندارم چون بنظرم خیلی خشکه و همش حفظیه! هیچ جذابیتی برام نداره! ولی مثلا شده 4 ساعت نان استاپ بشینم مسئله فیزیک یا شیمی حل کنم و واقعا لذت هم ببرم. اما هیچ جوره نمیتونم با زیست کنار بیام چون واقعا بعضی سوالاتی که میدن هیچ ارزش علمی ای نداره و فقط جای یک  َ رو با  ِ عوض کردن و تو باید بدونی که چون با کتاب فرق میکنه غلطه!
راه حلی ندارید که بتونم درست بخونم زیست رو؟ حداکثر زمانی که میتونم پاش بشینم 30-45 دقیقه ست. بعدش انگار دارن زجرکشم میکنن! ولی دروس دیگه اینجوری نیست و ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک چون علاوه بر حفظی مسئله هم داره با علاقه میخونم و یاد میگیرم.
پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.

----------


## MR.MASK

فکر میکنم با یک مشاور تحصیلی در این زمینه صحبت  کنید بهتر باشه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام، فارغ التحصیل هستم، امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. متاسفانه زیست رو اصلا علاقه ای به خوندن ندارم چون بنظرم خیلی خشکه و همش حفظیه! هیچ جذابیتی برام نداره! ولی مثلا شده 4 ساعت نان استاپ بشینم مسئله فیزیک یا شیمی حل کنم و واقعا لذت هم ببرم. اما هیچ جوره نمیتونم با زیست کنار بیام چون واقعا بعضی سوالاتی که میدن هیچ ارزش علمی ای نداره و فقط جای یک  َ رو با  ِ عوض کردن و تو باید بدونی که چون با کتاب فرق میکنه غلطه!
> راه حلی ندارید که بتونم درست بخونم زیست رو؟ حداکثر زمانی که میتونم پاش بشینم 30-45 دقیقه ست. بعدش انگار دارن زجرکشم میکنن! ولی دروس دیگه اینجوری نیست و ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک چون علاوه بر حفظی مسئله هم داره با علاقه میخونم و یاد میگیرم.
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.



سلام ببینید مشکل بزرگ همینه که همه فکر میکنن کنکور فقط بیولوژی و مکافاتش رو داره !  اگه الان به زیست دبیرستان زپرتی نظام جدید علاقه ای ندارین . مطمن باشید با این فرمون حتی با قبولی در پزشکی نهایت سال 2 به خاطر علوم پایه و سایر دروس انصراف میدین ! 
واقعیت تلخه ولی باید پذیرفت  :Yahoo (106): 

دیدگاهتون رو درست کنید درغیر این صورت به رشته ای فکر کنید که علاقه دارین به درساش

----------


## mlt

من یه سوال اساسی دارم
اصن چرا اومدی تجربی؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## zhi.a

> من یه سوال اساسی دارم
> اصن چرا اومدی تجربی؟


بنظرت همه کسایی ک اومدن تجربی همه کشته مرده زیست و پزشکی و این چیزا بودن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soroush_shz


سلام، فارغ التحصیل هستم، امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. متاسفانه زیست رو اصلا علاقه ای به خوندن ندارم چون بنظرم خیلی خشکه و همش حفظیه! هیچ جذابیتی برام نداره! ولی مثلا شده 4 ساعت نان استاپ بشینم مسئله فیزیک یا شیمی حل کنم و واقعا لذت هم ببرم. اما هیچ جوره نمیتونم با زیست کنار بیام چون واقعا بعضی سوالاتی که میدن هیچ ارزش علمی ای نداره و فقط جای یک  َ رو با  ِ عوض کردن و تو باید بدونی که چون با کتاب فرق میکنه غلطه!
راه حلی ندارید که بتونم درست بخونم زیست رو؟ حداکثر زمانی که میتونم پاش بشینم 30-45 دقیقه ست. بعدش انگار دارن زجرکشم میکنن! ولی دروس دیگه اینجوری نیست و ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک چون علاوه بر حفظی مسئله هم داره با علاقه میخونم و یاد میگیرم.
پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.


سلام.
وقتی میگید علاقه ندارید فردا با بی میلی بیشتری میشینید پای درس.درس زیست شناسی مهم ترین درس کنکوره دیگه.اگه هدفتون رشته های پزشکی و پیراهاست برید دانشگاه با دید بسیار ریززززززز تررررری مواجه می شید.تو کنکور می گیم بافت همبند رشته ی الاستیک داره اونجا ساختار رشته ی الاستیک و نحوه ی سنتزش رو هم می خوان ازتون.هر کلمه ای همین قدر طویل و طولانی.بعد حین توضیح همینم n تا ماده دیگه رو توضیح میدهاین یه درسش بقیه اش چی...همه اش زیسته.جنین،اناتومی،فیزیو و....
پس همین الان با زیست کنار بیاید دیگه.من یادمه دوم دبیرستان از زیست بیزار بودم.چون فکر می کردم من برای این درس ساخته نشدم.تست ها رو خیلی بد می زدم.اولین آزمون که ثبت نام کردم 18 درصد زدمولی همون موقع دستم اومد که چرا.و توی چند هفته زیست رو به نقطه قوتم تبدیل کردم.
با دید دقیق تر-دقت بیشتر-تست زدن درست-تحلیل درست-مروردرست و...*

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام، فارغ التحصیل هستم، امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. متاسفانه زیست رو اصلا علاقه ای به خوندن ندارم چون بنظرم خیلی خشکه و همش حفظیه! هیچ جذابیتی برام نداره! ولی مثلا شده 4 ساعت نان استاپ بشینم مسئله فیزیک یا شیمی حل کنم و واقعا لذت هم ببرم. اما هیچ جوره نمیتونم با زیست کنار بیام چون واقعا بعضی سوالاتی که میدن هیچ ارزش علمی ای نداره و فقط جای یک  َ رو با  ِ عوض کردن و تو باید بدونی که چون با کتاب فرق میکنه غلطه!
> راه حلی ندارید که بتونم درست بخونم زیست رو؟ حداکثر زمانی که میتونم پاش بشینم 30-45 دقیقه ست. بعدش انگار دارن زجرکشم میکنن! ولی دروس دیگه اینجوری نیست و ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک چون علاوه بر حفظی مسئله هم داره با علاقه میخونم و یاد میگیرم.
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.


تغییر رشته بدهید به ریاضی

ولی من  که از ریاضی اومدم تجربی بهت میگم زیست شناسی اسرار آمیزترین درس دبیرستان هست به نظرم و تو دل برو ترین درس که هر چقدر میخونی دوست داری توش غرق بشی و کنجکاویت میره بالاتر 
و این مختص من نیست حتی پدرم وقتی میاد اتاقم کتاب فاگو رو برمیداره شکلهاش رو میبینه و میگه عجبببببببب یعنی قلب من اینجوریه؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  بعدش میشینه میخونه یه ذره ازش میگه اینو من میبرم اونیکی اتاق یکم بخونیم اطلاعاتمون بره بالاتر :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  (قیافه من :Yahoo (39): )(فکر کنم سال بعد دوتایی بریم سر جلسه :Yahoo (83): )کلا زیست به نظرم خیلی شیرینه شما هم اون جاهای شیرینش رو پیدا کنید و سعی کنید باهاش تا کنید اگه نتونستید برید رشته ریاضی

----------


## paradise.

دقیقن منم اینجوری بودم و زیست خوندن و تست زدن برام مث شکنجه بود ...نتیجه نگرفتم ای نگرفتم...الان دارم ریاضی میخونم کیف میکنم ...

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام، فارغ التحصیل هستم، امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. متاسفانه زیست رو اصلا علاقه ای به خوندن ندارم چون بنظرم خیلی خشکه و همش حفظیه! هیچ جذابیتی برام نداره! ولی مثلا شده 4 ساعت نان استاپ بشینم مسئله فیزیک یا شیمی حل کنم و واقعا لذت هم ببرم. اما هیچ جوره نمیتونم با زیست کنار بیام چون واقعا بعضی سوالاتی که میدن هیچ ارزش علمی ای نداره و فقط جای یک  َ رو با  ِ عوض کردن و تو باید بدونی که چون با کتاب فرق میکنه غلطه!
> راه حلی ندارید که بتونم درست بخونم زیست رو؟ حداکثر زمانی که میتونم پاش بشینم 30-45 دقیقه ست. بعدش انگار دارن زجرکشم میکنن! ولی دروس دیگه اینجوری نیست و ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک چون علاوه بر حفظی مسئله هم داره با علاقه میخونم و یاد میگیرم.
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.


ببین اگه مشکلت متوجه نشدن درس هستش پیشنهاد میکنم ویدیوهای پایه (دهم و یازدهم) استاد همدانی رو از کلاسینو ببینی واقعاً مفهومی و فوق‌العاده هستش.
اگه بدت میاد از این درس راه حلی ندارم شرمنده.

----------


## Toxic5

به نظر مشکلت با زیسته کنکوره نه ماهیتش
اگه درست فکر میکنم که چاره نیست باید کنار بیای
اگه کلا مشکل داری باهاش که این راهش نیست 
بهتره کنکور تجربی ندی 
چون قراره چند برابر اذیت شی در آینده
راهه درست خوندنش هم تست بزن
که به مرور روشه مختص خودت دستت بیاد
کل تستهارم غلط جواب دادی مهم نیست
صبور باشی تموم میشه

----------


## mlt

> بنظرت همه کسایی ک اومدن تجربی همه کشته مرده زیست و پزشکی و این چیزا بودن؟


اره همه وقتی اومدن کلاس دهم خیال‌بافی پزشکی میکردن ولی ۹۵ درصدشون دوازدهم به غلط کردن افتادن

----------


## reza2018

خوب مشکلت همین  که فکر میکنی زیست یه درس حفظی هست!

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> سلام، فارغ التحصیل هستم، امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. متاسفانه زیست رو اصلا علاقه ای به خوندن ندارم چون بنظرم خیلی خشکه و همش حفظیه! هیچ جذابیتی برام نداره! ولی مثلا شده 4 ساعت نان استاپ بشینم مسئله فیزیک یا شیمی حل کنم و واقعا لذت هم ببرم. اما هیچ جوره نمیتونم با زیست کنار بیام چون واقعا بعضی سوالاتی که میدن هیچ ارزش علمی ای نداره و فقط جای یک  َ رو با  ِ عوض کردن و تو باید بدونی که چون با کتاب فرق میکنه غلطه!
> راه حلی ندارید که بتونم درست بخونم زیست رو؟ حداکثر زمانی که میتونم پاش بشینم 30-45 دقیقه ست. بعدش انگار دارن زجرکشم میکنن! ولی دروس دیگه اینجوری نیست و ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک چون علاوه بر حفظی مسئله هم داره با علاقه میخونم و یاد میگیرم.
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.


تفکر شما درباره زیست شناسی از اساس غلطه. شما دارید از زیست شناسی فرار میکنید و برای فرارتون توجیه میسازید و این توجیهات خودش باعث ترس و نفرت بیشتر میشه! باید این چرخه رو بشکنی.
1. خشک بودن یه درس سلیقه‌ایه. تو همین انجمن صدتای دیگه هستن معتقدن مثلا فیزیک خشکه زیست شیرینه.
2. زیست همش حفظی نیست. بالای 80 90 درصد زیست شناسی یه قضیه کاملا مفهومی و استنباطیه و پر از علت و معلولهای علمی و منطقیه. مثل دینی نیست که مولف یهو بزنه به صحرای کربلا. سر هر کلمه بحث شده و اغلب دقیق و حساب شده نوشته شده
3. اگه هدفت در آینده شغلهای مرتبط با علوم زیستیه (پزشکی و ...) نباید دنبال کنار اومدن باشی! باید علاقه‌مند بشی
4. تعداد خیلی کمی از سوالات زیست شناسی در منابع استاندارد بدون ارزش علمی هستن. همین متن کتاب درسی بالای 90 درصدش با علم روز دنیا تطابق داره. سوالاتی که ازش طرح میشن هم اکثرا همینطورن. طراحان کنکور هم معمولا افراد باسوادی هستن و به ندرت دیده شده سوالی بدن که خیلی واضح مغایر علم باشه
5. در هیچ سوال زیست شناسی جای فتحه و کسره رو عوض نمیکنن. چیزهایی که عوض میکنن معنای جمله رو عوض میکنه و از هر آدمی بپرسید هم بهتون میگه که این دوتا جمله فرق دارن و ربطی به زیست نداره اصن:
- من سیب را خوردم / من سیب‌ها را خوردم
- من همه سیب‌ها را خوردم / من بعضی سیب‌ها را خوردم
حالا همینا رو میان تو سوال میدن. شما باید بشینی با حوصله کتابتو بخونی از یه منبع مناسب تست بزنی که وقتی سر جلسه طراح میاد یه چیزو جمع میبنده؛ تو بگی آها این بخاطر اون حرف کتاب نمیتونه چندتا باشه باید یکی باشه.

خلاصه اینکه تو اول باید دیدت رو تغییر بدی و تصورات غلطت رو از بین ببری. بعد باید با کتاب آشتی کنی. به هر طریقی برای خودت جذابیت بساز. شاید مشکلت نفهمیدن متن کتاب باشه میتونی از درسنامه هم کمک بگیری. زیست خوندنت رو متنوع کن! مثلا کتابو بخون بعد یه ساعت برو سمت تست. بعد مثلا بشین برای خودت نمودار بکش توضیح بده. از یکنواختی بیار بیرون قضیه رو. موفق باشی

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام، فارغ التحصیل هستم، امسال میخوام کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم. متاسفانه زیست رو اصلا علاقه ای به خوندن ندارم چون بنظرم خیلی خشکه و همش حفظیه! هیچ جذابیتی برام نداره! ولی مثلا شده 4 ساعت نان استاپ بشینم مسئله فیزیک یا شیمی حل کنم و واقعا لذت هم ببرم. اما هیچ جوره نمیتونم با زیست کنار بیام چون واقعا بعضی سوالاتی که میدن هیچ ارزش علمی ای نداره و فقط جای یک  َ رو با  ِ عوض کردن و تو باید بدونی که چون با کتاب فرق میکنه غلطه!
> راه حلی ندارید که بتونم درست بخونم زیست رو؟ حداکثر زمانی که میتونم پاش بشینم 30-45 دقیقه ست. بعدش انگار دارن زجرکشم میکنن! ولی دروس دیگه اینجوری نیست و ریاضی، شیمی و فیزیک چون علاوه بر حفظی مسئله هم داره با علاقه میخونم و یاد میگیرم.
> پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخ هاتون.


از منم بدتری یعنی؟


به کل شرکت کننده ها و رتبه درس زیستم نگاه کن . 

تنها درسیه که از دهم هیچوقت بالای 50 نزدمش . با اینکه بیشترم وقت میزاشتم روش . هی هم عین تو گفتم علاقه ندارم . اما دقیقا پیشرفت از اونجا شروع میشه که به قول زیرو به جای علاقه ندارم بگی راهشو بلد نیستم . و هی از زوایای مختلف بررسی کنی که چرا پیشرفت نمیکنی . توی امتیاز هم دو سه تا منبع گفتم اونارو هم بزنی بدک نیس . اکثر کسایی که یه سال موندن ( عین من ) سال اول از زیست خیلی ضربه زیادی خوردن . حواست باشه بهش . موفق باشی :Yahoo (11):

----------


## indomitable

*زیست ضریب دوازده برای تجربی و مهمترین درس کنکوره اگه کنکور قبول شی باید بقیه عمرت با زیست سر کنی،
و تو با علم به این قضیه هنوز میخوای یکی یه فرمول بگه تا از زیست خوشت بیاد(درحالی میدونی علاقت ریاضی و فیزیکه) خیلی مسخرس!*

----------


## zhi.a

> اره همه وقتی اومدن کلاس دهم خیال‌بافی پزشکی میکردن ولی ۹۵ درصدشون دوازدهم به غلط کردن افتادن


منظورمو متوجه نشدی
صرفن منظورم این نبود ک هدفش پزشکی باشه
خیلیا هستن پزشکیم قبول میشن اما...
علاقشون اون نبود =)

----------


## negarg4444

سلام دوستان عزیزم....وقت بخیر....امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه....داشتم زیست میخوندم گفتم بیام یه سایت محشر رو بهتون معرفی کنم انقدر جزوه های زیستش بی نظیره اصلا نمیشه عاشقشون نشد...حتما کامل و دقیق جزوه هاشون رو بخونید و نکته برداری کنید ...و اگر لازم بود تصاویر بسیار زیبایی رو هم که داره سیو کنید که در ایام زیبای جمع بندی به دردتون میخوره ...امیدوارم همه بچه ها این پیام من رو ببینن ....هرکی هم ندید بچه ها بفرستین براش که حتما از جزوه ها استفاده کنه...انشاالله که همتون موفق باشین رفقای کنکوری نازنینم :Yahoo (1): ....کنکور | آکادمی کنکور

----------


## MEHRDADGH82

هعی.علاقه منم ریاضی بود و هست اما نذاشتن ریاضی فیزیکو انتخاب کنم و علاقم نادیده گرفته شد .منی ک توی شهرستان جزو نفرات برتر بودم اما الان هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم....

----------


## nokia

> سلام دوستان عزیزم....وقت بخیر....امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه....داشتم زیست میخوندم گفتم بیام یه سایت محشر رو بهتون معرفی کنم انقدر جزوه های زیستش بی نظیره اصلا نمیشه عاشقشون نشد...حتما کامل و دقیق جزوه هاشون رو بخونید و نکته برداری کنید ...و اگر لازم بود تصاویر بسیار زیبایی رو هم که داره سیو کنید که در ایام زیبای جمع بندی به دردتون میخوره ...امیدوارم همه بچه ها این پیام من رو ببینن ....هرکی هم ندید بچه ها بفرستین براش که حتما از جزوه ها استفاده کنه...انشاالله که همتون موفق باشین رفقای کنکوری نازنینم....کنکور | آکادمی کنکور


اولش فک کردم سرکاریه داری مسخره میکنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## negarg4444

> اولش فک کردم سرکاریه داری مسخره میکنی


چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nokia

> چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حالت تبلیغی داشت :/

----------


## negarg4444

> حالت تبلیغی داشت :/


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------

